
Ask HN: Friendly help vs. Getting paid - asafira
Hi HN,<p>Pretty simple: where do you draw the line between when you are doing a friendly favor for someone (possibly doing free valuable work), and when you should be getting paid for your help (possibly being greedy or unfriendly)? Why?
======
dozzie
Note that you don't always need to be paid with money. You can demand a good
liquor, a dinner, or a cake as your remuneration, depending on how big and
difficult the work is. And while it may be ridiculous to offer or demand a
mere twenty or fifty bucks, it's completely fine if it is a pack of good beer.

------
wintorez
If the other person will or could make financial gains from your help, then
you should be getting paid. For example, if you build a website for someone to
sell something, you should be getting paid.

------
jstewartmobile
AGP: Always Get Paid

    
    
       For-Profit, Get Paid
       Non-Profit, Get Paid
       Friend, Get Paid
       Enemy,  Get Paid
       Family, Get Paid

